# He hollerd at me that I needed him.



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

He begged me to take him, said that I needed him, and once again my betta addiction got the best of me.

Not sure what I will name him, in the right light he almost look purple, I'll have to put a better light on his tank tomorrow, the light that came with the Tetra 1.5 gal tank is horrible, and see if I can get some better pictures. He'll be going into a 10 gal tank in around 6 weeks.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Rainbo said:


> He begged me to take him, said that I needed him, and once again my betta addiction got the best of me.
> 
> Not sure what I will name him, in the right light he almost look purple, I'll have to put a better light on his tank tomorrow, the light that came with the Tetra 1.5 gal tank is horrible, and see if I can get some better pictures. He'll be going into a 10 gal tank in around 6 weeks.


Beautiful boy. Incredibly sad he was in such a small cup, especially given his size. The 1.5 already looks amazing to him I'm sure.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice addition to the heard Rainbo I know he will love the 10 gallon. I bet he even knows how lucky he is. LOL So not only MTS but BA also. We keep getting new club members.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

pnwbetta said:


> Beautiful boy. Incredibly sad he was in such a small cup, especially given his size. The 1.5 already looks amazing to him I'm sure.


Thanks! So far he has a great personality and has figured out I bring food. He's been swimming over when I'm near his tank. I can't wait to see just how he turns out.

I hate the cups that that pet store uses, they are the smallest that I've ever seen, The up is only 3" tall, 3" wide at the top and narrows to 2 1/4" at the bottom. It must be like living in a broom closet!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Nice addition to the heard Rainbo I know he will love the 10 gallon. I bet he even knows how lucky he is. LOL So not only MTS but BA also. We keep getting new club members.


Yeah, he'll have to wait awhile, but in the meantime he has silk plants till I can get him an anubia, and clean, heated, filtered, water in his 1.5 gal tank. I think he'll be fine till he can be moved.

LOL yeah, I'd start a support group but I've learned that all that those of us with MTS and BA seem to be capable of is enabling each other!


----------



## Half-Moon (Nov 28, 2019)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's some pictures of him from today. I really wish they showed just how purple he looks in real life, but I can't get my camera to capture that.

I'm thinking of naming him Hendrix because of his "purple haze".

For those wondering, he's not a true purple betta. From what I can see he's red with a blue overlay which makes him appear purple.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Rainbo said:


> Yeah, he'll have to wait awhile, but in the meantime he has silk plants till I can get him an anubia, and clean, heated, filtered, water in his 1.5 gal tank. I think he'll be fine till he can be moved.
> 
> LOL yeah, I'd start a support group but I've learned that all that those of us with MTS and BA seem to be capable of is enabling each other!


I can honestly say you are absolutely correct about the MTS and BA. And as to the enabling The person who really started mine was Russell. I keep getting pictures of the new ones every so often . and You know I just have to keep up. Like today I stopped for Prime and Flourish at Pet smart and they had the 5.5 gallon starter kits on sale again this time for a 1 day sale price of $16.00. Yeah well I now have a few more tanks. Next week they will be filled. I keep this up and I'll be moving out of my office. Or at least I'll have a pile of paper work on the dining room table. I'll need to take some of my paper work off my wife's desk so she can work. I think my drivers would like paid. LOL


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

It’s so hard to stop at just one.. especially when they’re calling to us from those little cups!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hendrix, yep I decided to name him that, is doing really well. Today was bloodworm day and he quickly figured out that my finger touching the water equaled food. When I went to turn on the tank light I noticed that he had been busy building a bubble nest, apparently he's waiting for the ladies to show up.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I like the name and yes it would be because of the purple haze. (Except back when Purple haze hit the chart it wasn't because of a red with blue overlay. LOL) (And yes I did partake LOL). He really is beautiful and seems to be adapting well.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Dog 59 said:


> I like the name and yes it would be because of the purple haze. (Except back when Purple haze hit the chart it wasn't because of a red with blue overlay. LOL) (And yes I did partake LOL). He really is beautiful and seems to be adapting well.



LOL, yesterday when I was playing the song I looked up what was the meaning, Hendrix claimed it was about love, but I still have my doubts!

Thanks! I can't wait to see how he turns out, I'm waiting a few more days then will get more pictures of him, hopefully I'll manage to take a few that really shows his color.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hendrix may have claimed it was about love LOL but it was what he loved that it was about. He was in my book a great musician. It was the times and he had a style that made it with the heads. It was rock and roll on steroids. 

Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Congrats on the new addition I wouldn't have been able to resist the purple either! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's some pictures that I took yesterday. I took them with my cell phone, for some reason the phone shows his color better then my camera.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Rainbo said:


> Here's some pictures that I took yesterday. I took them with my cell phone, for some reason the phone shows his color better then my camera.
> View attachment 967900
> View attachment 967898


What a gorgeous coloring!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

pnwbetta said:


> What a gorgeous coloring!


Thanks! I'm thrilled that I got him. I'm still shocked that no one snatched him up before me.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well he didn't yell at anyone else. He waited for you. Something about camera settings in the RBG ranges I think With my Canon I can switch platforms from RBG to SRBG and the colors get sharper in SRGB than they do in RBG But when I go to process the pictures it's easier to do it with the RGB settings. I use Picasa as my go to processor when I'm in a hurry or just want to see what a picture looks like. I can modify the color there and either soften the filters or increase them to taste. When I need to get the best quality of a picture I work in Photoshop. But I do get a better picture right from the start with my phone too. 

He is a beautiful boy and I know he is going to be very happy for years to come with the care he gets.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

He's free!!! He's free!! Today he got to move into the 10 gal and for awhile he was exploring everywhere, no nook or cranny escaped his notice, and all the plants were inspected.... Then the brat caught sight of his reflection on a side wall and he seems to be determined to chase the betta away from the 10 gal.. Little goof ball!


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh what a wonderful new home for him! He looks quite comfortable in there already.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

Hendrix is absolutely stunning! (love the name) And I'm super jealous of how gorgeous your planted tank looks!! He is one lucky dude!


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

He is really awesome looking! I have not been able to walk away many times! Betta addiction is real!! LOL!


----------

